# Guitar Tasting Tips by Bob Taylor



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

From the June Issue of Premier Guitar is this interesting column on how we hear guitars.
Guitar Tasting Tips

I know I've heard things with my eyes.
I almost bought the bubinga AG-95, but wondered how much I was listening with my eyes to the beautiful bubinga grain. I decided the AF95 sounded better--it has a bigger body for starters. Both sound good, and both look good, but ignoring the look--the AF-95 sounds better to me when I play it.

Then again, put on the blindfold--and who knows for sure...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It took me a minute to find it. It's on page 50.

Thanks. Bob Taylor is always an interesting read.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

That was a very good article. I just finished my hunt for an accoustic guitar. My eye was always enticed by a glossy rosewood or a stunning Koa but in the end I bought a second hand mahogany (non gloss) that sounded great but won't win any beauty contests.:wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> It took me a minute to find it. It's on page 50.
> 
> Thanks. Bob Taylor is always an interesting read.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Sorry, I forgot the page #.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> Sorry, I forgot the page #.


No worries, friend. It was a good opportunity to read through the other stuff that caught my eye. I'm an inveterate magazine addict.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the magazine, and prefer to read it online.

Years ago I had a massive collection of guitar magazines that I eventually sold most of.
They take up too much space, and back then I moved every year/year & a half.
Packing them up was a pain.


----------



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

Fantastic article, and so true. When I bought my most recent guitar, I went with a brand in mind, and played every single one in the store. It became very clear which was the one for me, and I've been happy with it ever since.


----------

